

Think Python: How to Think Like a Computer Scientist   - unwantedLetters
http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/thinkpython.html

======
astrofinch
This looks like a fairly basic Python book. I'll volunteer to answer any
questions people have while reading it.

------
vibragiel
This is an introduction to programming using Python. The author did another
version using C++:

<http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkcpp/>

but, for programming newbies, I strongly recommend the Python version (and so
does the author).

For programmers who want to learn Python, I'd recommend:

1) Dive into Python 3: <http://diveintopython3.org/>

2) Google's Python Class: <http://code.google.com/edu/languages/google-python-
class/>

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Any similarities with these?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=638026>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=440180>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=351903>

~~~
unwantedLetters
The link is exactly the same as the link submitted in the second posted link.

I'm not sure how HN let's me post it.

I apologize for the link I posted.

You are somehow always able to find links that have been posted earlier. How
do you do it? If you tell me how, I'll do it before I post a link so I don't
duplicate.

~~~
ihodes
The newest submission (before this one) was from over a year ago. I think
you're okay–HN lets links be resubmitted after _n_ days, I do believe.

I think it's fine to have resubmissions from time to time, though I can't say
I _personally_ like seeing the same links, there are new users to HN, and good
articles resurfacing are an okay thing.

That being said, I'm not sure this is something that necessarily appeals to
the kind of people who frequent this site, but I don't particularly care.

That being said, to answer your questions:
<http://searchyc.com/submissions/like+a+computer+scientist>

~~~
unwantedLetters
Actually, I recently tried submitting this article, and HN rejected my
submission: <http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/APIWar.html>

It had been previously submitted over 1200 days
ago(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12964>).

Anyway, thank you for telling me how I should search for articles. That's a
great tip.

------
PostOnce
I can not recommend this book, or Python, highly enough.

Programming is hard. This book + Python make it easy.

~~~
tgerhard
Not only that, but this plus Learn Python the Hard Way
([http://learnpythonthehardway.org/static/LearnPythonTheHardWa...](http://learnpythonthehardway.org/static/LearnPythonTheHardWay.pdf))
makes it a lot of fun as well.

------
phamilton
This is the book I learned how to program with 5-6 years ago.

Great book, "translated" into different languages (Java for instance)

